
Boilerplate for Responsive, Mobile-Friendly Development - franze
http://www.getskeleton.com
======
antidaily
Related: <http://mediaqueri.es/>

It's "a collection of responsive designs". Some great examples in there.

Also: <http://www.angrycreative.se/projekt/less-framework/> Another nice media
query framework, though a bit more complicated.

------
rglover
At first I thought "not another one," but Dave has really done some great
work. Simple, lightweight, and beautiful. Not to mention he provides a great
set of media queries to aid with responsive designs and a handful of basic
elements (forms, buttons, and a tab system). Definitely going to employ this
for "quickie" projects or documentation pages.

------
thisisblurry
This is a great little project!

Somewhat related: <http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile>

------
berberich
I'm going to have to spend a bit of time comparing this to Andy Clarke's 320
and Up[1].

From what I can tell so far, the difference appears to be philosophical -
desktop first vs mobile first.

[1]: <http://stuffandnonsense.co.uk/projects/320andup/>

------
arnemart
This is pretty, but I really think the grid should be fluid, and not just jump
between states.

------
frankdenbow
Was looking to do exactly this on my own. Will try it out!

------
redemade
performance nitpicks:

* 3 separate requests for unminified css files

* 50 equal signs for every html and css comment (and there are a lot)

